# Europa league final - Benfica - Chelsea May 15th



## OddsPoster (May 6, 2013)

UEFA Europa League   
May 15, 2013 14:45  Benfica v Chelsea FC         

final in Amsterdam 

Benfica    3.20  Draw    3.30  Chelsea FC    2.15  
OVER 2.5     2.00   UNDER 2.5     1.80


----------



## HowToBet (May 13, 2013)

Benfica v Chelsea predictions

Benfica - Chelsea is obviously a top drawer fixture. It's the final of the 2012/2013 Europa League, and it takes place in Holland at the Amsterdam Arena.

Benfica has had a great season in Portugal, but lost away to Porto in the weekend and with that quite likely also the domestic title with one game to go. To make matters worse; Porto's winning goal came in stoppage time. In that regard Benfica take some negative momentum with them going into this final. 

Maxi Pereira will miss the final for Benfica due to suspension. Other than that Benfica will field their best side.

Chelsea has done well in the last stages of the English Premiership and has now secured Champions League football for next season. I'd say it looks like Rafael Benitez finally has gotten his "on-loan" Chelsea side to play the way he wants. Chelsea has no new injury worries or suspensions,  and Benitez should have a very fit squad as he has been tinkering with the first eleven in his usual style.

Benfica - Chelsea betting tips

Allthough Benfica is a great team with excellent players I think they will come up short against Chelsea in this tie. Losing the grasp on the domestic title in stoppage time surely was a devastating moment for Benfica, and here they meet a great team and a coach with plenty of success in Europe. Picking yourself up is one thing. Picking yourself up and beating a world class team another.

Also, Benfica has built their foundation on an excellent home record. Besides a 0-0 draw at Neu Camp in the Champions League I can't really say they've done more than what's expected of them in Europe given their talented squad.

To round it off. These sides met in the Champions League playoff last season and Chelsea won both home and away (3-1 on aggregate). There can be little arguing Chelsea deserved to progress in the competition back then. Chelsea is a much improved side since then, while Benfica pretty much is at the same level as then.

When powerhouse BET365 offers 2.30 (13/10) for the Chelsea win I can't stay away. If you agree, do click the red button below.


----------

